# can't run xfree on 1400x1050 using i830

## se777en

hey, i got a acer laptop using i830 graphic driver

xfree hasnt got a particular i830 driver afaik (intel: "Intel 830M/MG chipset support has been added as an extension to the "i810" driver. If the distribution does not offer the option to select the Intel 830M/MG graphics adapter, select the "i810" or "Intel 810" option.")

so i am using the i810 driver, but this one doesnt support 1400x1050. i can run it @1280x1024, but thats not exactly what i want.

anyone got an idea what to do?

thanks for answers!

----------

## Strips

Take a look here:

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel830m/tti013.htm#2

```

Full Intel 830M/MG chipset support is available in XFree86 4.2.0 (or later). XFree86 4.2.0 and installation instructions are available for download from the XFree86 website.

Kernel version 2.4.11 (and later) contains a module that supports the Intel 830M/MG chipset AGP GART. When compiling the kernel, make sure to include AGP GART support.

In addition, a Direct Rendering Manager (DRM) module for the Intel 830M/MG chipset is included with the source code for XFree86 4.2.0. The source code for this module is in the following directory after extracting the X420src-1.tgz file: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/XFree86/os-support/ linux/drm/kernel/. Compile and install the "i830" kernel module to enable OpenGL* acceleration. The source code for XFree86 4.2.0 is available for download from the XFree86 website.

```

Never tried it. I have an 830M with 1024x768. Going to try it soon though.

----------

## raziel

Are you able to select the amount of video ram your video card is allowed to use in the BIOS? If you can, increase it. You may not have enough for the mode you're trying to run in.

----------

## se777en

i got a acer 621lv, and it has quite a bad bios, so that i cant change my videoram there (i have to try to find a update...)

and the problem with the "full i830 support" is: 

 *Quote:*   

> Intel 830M/MG chipset support has been added as an extension to the "i810" driver. If the distribution does not offer the option to select the Intel 830M/MG graphics adapter, select the "i810" or "Intel 810" option.
> 
> 

 

and this i810 driver doesnt support 1400x1050...

----------

## knittel

For non standard resolutions or refreshrates you may need to use modelines, if I'm not mistaken. 

A good resource to get those:

http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines

----------

## ronmon

I have notice that the latest kernel sources (mjc and lolo) have i830 DRI modules now. You might want to give one of them a shot.

----------

## kcsduke

I too have a laptop with the i830 and also am running at 1280x1024 instead of the max screen resolution of 1400x1050.  I have not yet found a solution though I've looked for one off and on for a few months.  From what I've read,  a lot of the problems linux users have with the video card stem from the bios (HP in my case) not alloting enough memory to video so I'd definitely make sure that your bios is up to date, but I don't know that this will fix the resolution problem.  Some improvements are being implemented in Xfree86 4.3, largely due to the work of David Dawes, and you can find more info on his webpage:

http://www.xfree86.org/~dawes/845driver.html

Apparently some problems have been fixed in CVS builds such as VT switching (i.e. you lose all video after trying to switch to a different VT or if X dies and thus have to restart).  I haven't had time to try out the CVS builds yet.

I don't know that the resolution problem has been fixed.

Please let us know if you find a solution.

----------

## se777en

thanks for the replies and the help

i still havent found a real solution, thanks to acer laptop and its quite bad bios. i havent got the possibility to set video ram... so im stuck to 4mb so far. i wrote a nice email to acer, but havent recieved an answer yet....

at the moment, im running X at 1024x768 "stretched" i.e. using my whole screen, because i cant get 1280x1024 using the whole screen... and when i use 1024x768 i can watch movies using xine in fullscreen... if i try to run them in 1280x1024, its too much for my poor i830

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.xfree86.org/~dawes/845driver.html

  i was trying this, but no big help yet.. must have done something wrong i think, because i do have still to use i810 module in X and this one still doesnt support 1400x1050

i gotta run, thanks guys, so far

----------

